# Nipped fins



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Do they grow back on baby reds?


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

yes, very fast


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

wrong forum bro


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, but wrong forum


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

they grow back except when the whole fin is bitten off


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

oops sorry-I was half asleep when i posted


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think every bone in the piranhas body grows back.

btw- next time post this in the forum for diseases, illness's, and parasites.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

only thier eyes done grow back...


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

EMJAY said:


> only thier eyes done grow back...
> [snapback]1162770[/snapback]​


no, I have one who has been bitten in the belly when about 1" and the ventral fin never grew back


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If fins are removed with "root" (or base) and all, they won't grow back. If only fin tissue is severed, they will grow back (although they may end up deformed).
Adding a bit of salt to the tank (1 tablespoon per 10 gallons - dissolve it first before throwing it in the tank!) usually speeds up the healing process. But there's no way to prevent fin nips from happening: as long as you keep more than one piranha in the same tank, fin nips will always be a fact of life...

*_Moved to Parasites, Diseases and Injuries_*


----------

